
Did you ever take that test yourself? - raganwald
http://raganwald.com/2013/04/16/did-you-ever-take-that-test-yourself.html
======
sturgill
First off, no need to apologize - I didn't take your criticism to mean you
were affronted by my existence or anything...

Second, I don't necessarily disagree with what you call "a good testing
practice." Seems pretty reasonable to assume that writing tests for what is
most brittle is a good idea.

Third, you missed part of my point (and the impetus behind why I wrote that
post). This might not have been a point that you even felt a desire to
address, and I don't fault you for choosing to focus on other parts of the
discussion. But I want to reiterate: I'm not anti-test; I'm anti-hype. I get
annoyed by people who "slavishly follow test-centric practices for 'cargo
cult' reasons rather without any introspection over what they are trying to
accomplish." But ultimately what one group of people decides to do really
doesn't matter that much to me. However, I am incredibly frustrated by the
extension of the mentality that if _I_ don't subscribe to TDD or 100% code
coverage that I'm somehow a lesser human being.

